# Install Trans Temp Gauge on 05?



## macdogg (Aug 16, 2005)

Has anyone installed an AutoMeter trans temp gauge on an 05 GTO?
I cannot locate a place to plug in the probe. One person suggested tapping in to the transmission fluid return line (he has an 04) but I cannot find where that is at.
I have looked the best I can with the car up on stands but have no idea where to go.
Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advace.


----------

